# Nebelhorn



## wolven (29. Juni 2001)

Moin zusammen,

also ich fahr Ende August widda ma in den Allgäu (Oberstdorf) und letztes Jahr wollte ich da zum Nebelhorn hoch (letzter Tach), allerdings war ich dann doch etwas spät dran (es dunkelte bereits heftigst) und kam 'nur' bis zu den Spitzkehren mit >20% Steigung. Nu wollte ich einfach wissen, ob man den tatsächlich bis hoch zum Nebelhorn fahren kann, es somit also vielleicht schon hinter sich gebracht hat und überhaupt... hat jemand gar besondere Tourenempfehlungen, was man nisch versäumen darf usw. usf. 

Oder iss datt etwa kein 'richtiges' MTB-Revier unn da war noch niemand ?  

Schonnema vorab für alles (Er-Fahrbare) von Euch...


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Also ich war letztes Jahr in Oberstdorf. Und ich muss sagen ich fahre da nicht mehr hin!
Dort wird Dir bei jeder Gelegenheit vermittelt, das Du als biker besstenfalls geduldet wirst  
Falls Du es dennoch wagen solltest Dich von der Forststrasse auf einen Trail zu verirren wirst Du warscheinlich geteert und gefedert aus diesem Nest verjagt  
Naja, und weiterhin sollte es dich nicht stören das man um 10 Uhr die Bürgersteige hochklappt, das das Duchschnittsalter bei 75 Jahren liegt und das man selbst auf Wanderparkplätzen mitten im Wald Parkgebühren zahlen muss... 
Mich bringen keine 10 Pferde mehr in dieses Mumienkabinett!
Gute Nacht Oberstdorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolven (29. Juni 2001)

Meine Erfahrungen der 4 Tage vom letzten Jahr waren eigentlich eher gegenteilig - freundliche Bewirtung überall, kein Gemecker - nur Ansporn - auf den Trails, kompetenter Bike-Shop und sogar Jägermeister, die viel Spass wünschten, 'nen harten (fahrbaren) Uphill empfahlen und mir ein Gatter geöffnet hamm !? Ansonsten verzögertes Ansprechverhalten auf Klingelzeichen und ab und an 'Wanderermauern' auf der Strecke, aber datt bestätigt eben den tatsächlich überdurchschnittlichen Altersschnitt der Urlauber dort. Auch die frühzeitig hochgeklappten Bürgersteige sind korrekt, allerdings für mich kein echtes Prob - habb ja die Freundin zum Spielen und Kochen dabei  

Vielleicht lag's auch an dem günstigen Zeitpunkt (Zufall):
am dritten Tach stand dort ein Marathon aufem Plan und da waren schon ein paar MTBer unnerwechs und die Jägermeister hamm sogar die Strecken 'mitpräpariert' ! Ma sehen, ob sich datt dieses Jahr wieder so gut anläßt, jedenfalls der 3. Feneberg Marathon in Oberstdorf iss erst am 22.09.2001.


----------



## Florian (3. Juli 2001)

Also ich bin erst vorgestern aus Oberstdorf zurück und kann auf jeden Fall den Trail entlang der Breitach, oberhalb der Breitachklamm empfehlen!
Ich war total begeistert!
Man erreicht ihn am einfachsten indem man aus Oberstdorf kommend kurz vor Riezlern Rechts richtung Schwende (oder so ähnlich fährt) und unmittelbar nach der Brücke links in den Wanderweg einbiegt. Dann nach 500m nochmal links Richtung Breitachklamm und los geht das Vergnügen!


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (10. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ihr alle,

es freut mich erst mal, das die Summe der Einträge über meine Heimat positiv sind.
Wolven Nebelhorn: 
Wer's braucht.... Man kann es zum Schluss definitiv nicht mehr fahren. Du kämpfst entweder mit dem Lenker, der dir immer entgegen kommt, oder mit deinem durchdrehendem Hinterrad.

Wenn du nochmal runterkommst fahre unbedingt die Kombination Unterer Renksteg -> Sölleralp -> Riezlern -> Breitach -> Freibergsee(steht im Moser). Fahre sie aber früh los, wegen der Wanderer in der Breitach.
Die Gipfelroute im Gunzesriedertal ist auch nett.

Mail mal wenn du unten bist.

Thorsten:
Schade, aber du warst wohl in der falschen Zeit bei uns.
Wenn du nochmal kommst schau eher Zwischen Immenstadt & Kempten. Biken kann da auch und abends ist mehr los.

An Florian und Wolven:

Dann bis zum 3. Feneberg Marathon in Oberstdorf.

Gruß aus dem Allgäu


Thomas


----------



## Christian (22. Juli 2001)

Hallöchen!!

Also ich war letztes Jahr in Oberstdorf und fand es zum Biken nicht so super. Und wenn du unbedingt meinst, du mußt aufs Nebelhorn rauffahren dann tu das. Ich war oben dermaßen am Ende, weil das Ding so ultramäßig steil ist, daß du am Schluß wirklich nur noch schieben kannst. Am Anfang werden die 15% echt normal aber es wird immer steiler, je höher du kommst. Ich tipp mal auf so 50-60%. 

Und beim Runterfahren wirds dich auch mehrmals vom Rad hauen, weil du in den supersteilen Serpentinen auf den kleinen Steinchen wie auf Murmeln ausrutschtst, keine Chance!!

CU, Christian


----------



## paulipan (15. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt`s ne empfehlenswerte Route auf den Ponten von Oberstdorf aus? Anreise mit dem PKW natürlich. Habe meine Frau dabei - daher würden wir gerne etwas Höhemeter sparen. Rad tragen geht


----------



## wesone (15. September 2016)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt`s ne empfehlenswerte Route auf den Ponten von Oberstdorf aus? Anreise mit dem PKW natürlich. Habe meine Frau dabei - daher würden wir gerne etwas Höhemeter sparen. Rad tragen geht



Auffahrt/Aufstieg übers Tannheimer Tal ist die einfachste Variante. Falls ihr von der deutschen Seite über Hinterstein kommt, ist ab circa 1.200 HM tragen angesagt.


----------



## haibiker1290 (12. Juli 2022)

Thorsten schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also ich war letztes Jahr in Oberstdorf. Und ich muss sagen ich fahre da nicht mehr hin!
> Dort wird Dir bei jeder Gelegenheit vermittelt, das Du als biker besstenfalls geduldet wirst
> Falls Du es dennoch wagen solltest Dich von der Forststrasse auf einen Trail zu verirren wirst Du warscheinlich geteert und gefedert aus diesem Nest verjagt
> ...


Servus
Solche Leute wie dich brauchen wir im Allgäu nicht!
Keiner hat dich gerufen also bleib bitte fern von uns Allgäuer


----------



## wesone (12. Juli 2022)

haibiker1290 schrieb:


> Servus
> Solche Leute wie dich brauchen wir im Allgäu nicht!
> Keiner hat dich gerufen also bleib bitte fern von uns Allgäuer


Nach 21 Jahren kann man ruhig nochmal Nachtreten, macht Sinn,🙈.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2022)

Ich wusste schon immer, das im Allgäu die Leute sehr weit hinter her sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (15. Juli 2022)

Schreibt einer aus einem Ort, wo man Bier aus Schnapsgläsern trinkt!


----------



## gsz21 (17. Juli 2022)

Ich war dieses Jahr mit dem E-MTB auf dem Nebelhorn oben. Bin die Forststraße hochgefahren und es gab immer wieder Abschnitte, die mir persönlich zu steil waren und schieben dann einfacher war als sich komplett einen abzukämpfen.

Es war anstrengend, aber hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht. Leider war das Wetter gegen Ende nicht so gut, so dass ich keine geile Aussicht mehr hatte, aber auf dem Weg nach oben gab es auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit ein Bier zur Stärkung zu trinken


----------

